# Razorback Ridge Hog Hunting Preserve



## huntemwfo (Nov 28, 2009)

Need all the information and help on opening my hunting preserve that I can get. Breaking ground clearing for fencing after deer season is over. I need some resources for fencing contractors or fencing materials as well as info. on obtaining hogs.


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 28, 2009)

go for it


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks hawg dawg. I need to find a good fencing company to price a 200 acre inclosure. Also some information on how to obtain hogs or where to buy them. I am also trying to find a way to see what the demand for a hog hunting preserve would be without stepping on any toes. Wanting to help start youth hunters especially.


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 29, 2009)

You need to find someone who has a ferral swine holding facility listed through the Dept. of Agriculture. These people have hogs you can buy legally that have been tested by the state and have a clean bill of health. Hope this helps.


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 29, 2009)

Since I am turning them loose on my property would I need a permit?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 29, 2009)

Where you locating it?? Shayne Aarington/ Heart of Georgia fencing is the best in the business. he does almost all the high fencing around here.


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 29, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Where you locating it?? Shayne Aarington/ Heart of Georgia fencing is the best in the business. he does almost all the high fencing around here.



About 30 miles from Athens Ga. Where is he located?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 29, 2009)

He is in Ft. Valley. dont know whether he will travel that far but he might.


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 29, 2009)

200 acre hunting preserve.  That's more like a pig pen and shooting fish in a barrel  than a hunting preserve.


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 29, 2009)

I new I would catch some heat by posting this but all comments both positive and negative are welcome. I only have 250 acres. If I had more land with tons of wild game or plenty of $, I would already be offering free range hunts. I know that this will not be for everyone but I believe that there a lot of people who don't have the time or the knowledge for regular seasonal hunting. I think I can give a great hunt for experienced as well as inexperienced hunters with my land and its terrain. I cant explain too much or it will sound like advertising. I just need some usefull information to help me in building my preserve. Thank you hound1973 for your reply.


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 29, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> He is in Ft. Valley. dont know whether he will travel that far but he might.



Thanks for the info. Redmond1858


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck to you anyway though.  I respect the fact your up front and say how it is unlike other people I met who either have a 30-100 acre pen and tell people its all free range hogs who are very elusive, or other people who have partners hiding in the woods to release a hog out of a cage at a certain time so the hunter is "guaranteed" to get a hog, so long as your up front and honest with people...go for it.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Nov 30, 2009)

You might want to think about handicap hunts as well. There's alot of us out here that still like to hunt, even mildly to severely handicapped. I would love to free range hunt, but can't walk or climb that good.


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 30, 2009)

psycosoninlaw1 said:


> You might want to think about handicap hunts as well. There's alot of us out here that still like to hunt, even mildly to severely handicapped. I would love to free range hunt, but can't walk or climb that good.



That is exactly what I am planning. I can taylor hunts to the needs of the hunter and still keep it a challenging, rewarding hunt. I will work hard to make it as much like free range hunting according to the hunters experience, age, and physical abilities. Handicap hunts, parent child hunts, first timers, veteran hunters, as well as dog hunters for training or just want a place to run hogs.  Thanks for the ideas. keep them coming! Still looking for someone with experience in preserve hunting for info. Need to pick your brain.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 30, 2009)

i think this is a great idea man i grew up on 500 acres in swfl and always had kids wanting to come hunt with me from school and stuff my parents didnt have any high fence or anything but were always willing to take people out on our property and help them no matter my friends for the 1st time or them and their parents who are both first timers so i think that you are doing something good for the community keep it up man sry no info on the preserve
and hound1973 i know where ur coming from in some saltwater tourney we have back home for snook some of those sorry _people_ will catch a snook and put it in a wire cage for a day then go get it and win a tourney i know how ya feel that is bull but i dont think that is where he is trying to get at dont know either one of ya but if all ya got is 200 hundred acres then do it to it man help the ones who dont have the opportunity or the outdoors smarts/ physical ablities to do it on the wma's great thing man hope it turns out for ya


----------



## reel2rifle (Nov 30, 2009)

I am just thinking out loud here but your starting a business with a large site or track land to conduct the operation with new supporting buildings to conduct the business, and other needed improvements to make all this happen.  Oh ya, high risk operation with alot of liability if not properly released on the front end.

You may have already thought about some of the following items
but you asked.  The following things come to mind:

1.  Develop a master layout plan of the property with building locations, property boudarys, and access to the site from the nearest hardball road.  Use this plan as a tool to explain your business.

2.  Get the local officials  and other folks involved early on, depending on the county they may have some ordinances regulating a hunting preserve.

3.  Get a lawyer.

4.  Get a Civil engineer that has developed in the county before if your constructing new buildings to support your business.  He can help with permiting, drafting the layout plan, and other needed construction plans and support you at offical meetings.

5.  Get a Insurance Agent and large bond in case someone gets hurt and workmans comp for permanent employess 

6.  Be prepared to support your operation  at  county council meeting.

7. Oh ya, a banker.

Hope this helps and good luck.  I believe the handicap hunts would be nice touch to a real first class operation.  May be getting involved with Wound Warriors would even be the icing on the cake.


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 1, 2009)

reel2rifle said:


> I am just thinking out loud here but your starting a business with a large site or track land to conduct the operation with new supporting buildings to conduct the business, and other needed improvements to make all this happen.  Oh ya, high risk operation with alot of liability if not properly released on the front end.
> 
> You may have already thought about some of the following items
> but you asked.  The following things come to mind:
> ...



Thanks for the thoughts! Got most covered except #2, and didnt think of #6. Wounded Warriors is a great Idea! I want this to be a respectable place for all to come and enjoy.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 1, 2009)

> Thanks hawg dawg. I need to find a good fencing company to price a 200 acre inclosure. Also some information on how to obtain hogs or where to buy them. I am also trying to find a way to see what the demand for a hog hunting preserve would be without stepping on any toes. Wanting to help start youth hunters especially.



As far as Demand goes, I see adds ALL THE TIME for Hog Hunts, Turkey etc.....BUT NONE are where you are that I have seen.  There Maybe a few near you, I have not done a scientific Study or nothing, but IMHO, I think the one in your back yard may be the PERFECT LOCATION!  I am excited for you and I see Capitalism at work!!  Go Brother Go!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 1, 2009)

I would say "Go For It" i support the idea of it 100%, i live about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away from there and would love to have some where close like that to hunt when deer season is open... i could even help out on weekends if needed, i could help guide or whatever is needed... i would be honored to lend my time and dogs to help


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Dec 1, 2009)

As far as pen size according to wwt recordbooks an incloser hog can make it as long as its at least 100 acers


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 1, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> I would say "Go For It" i support the idea of it 100%, i live about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away from there and would love to have some where close like that to hunt when deer season is open... i could even help out on weekends if needed, i could help guide or whatever is needed... i would be honored to lend my time and dogs to help



Thanks Carolina Diesel. We can talk about it when I come check out your dog. Got a hog and would like to see her work.


----------



## wozbean (Dec 2, 2009)

I live in Gwinnett and would like to hunt somewhere local (hogs).  I am NOT a big hunter but my father (who lives in Ohio) told me he would like to hog hunt before he gets to old (he's in his 60's now).   If I bring him down I would like to also bring my 2 brothers and maybe an uncle.  So I am sort of looking for somewhere to go.  I envision a cabin for over night stay and land to hunt, pretty simple.

Go for it.  If you don't enjoy your job you shouldn't be doing it.  It sounds like you would enjoy it.


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 2, 2009)

wozbean said:


> I live in Gwinnett and would like to hunt somewhere local (hogs).  I am NOT a big hunter but my father (who lives in Ohio) told me he would like to hog hunt before he gets to old (he's in his 60's now).   If I bring him down I would like to also bring my 2 brothers and maybe an uncle.  So I am sort of looking for somewhere to go.  I envision a cabin for over night stay and land to hunt, pretty simple.
> 
> Go for it.  If you don't enjoy your job you shouldn't be doing it.  It sounds like you would enjoy it.



I hope I can work this out and invite you and your family to hunt with me soon. This has been my dream all my life. I have been taking people hunting for years and I get just as excited as they do. I would love to help special needs people and kids get into the sport of hunting as well giving all others a hunting experience of a lifetime, not just rushing hunters through for the kill to collect their $.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 2, 2009)

if that big hog on your avatar is on your land i would say you got a good start already


----------



## SAhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

200ac is plenty of land. There will always be someone who is envious of what you want to do. We have taken celebs on less than 200ac before and been successful. It is a lot tougher to kill that old smart sow or boar if you do with a bow or pistol stalking them than with dogs. It all depends on how you run your outfit. Best of luck, let me know if you need any suggestions.


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 3, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> if that big hog on your avatar is on your land i would say you got a good start already



Yeah never caught him. Maybe he'll make it through  the gun season and I get to try him again. Got on him a few times but didn't have a strike dog that could keep him bay till my bulldog got there. But I hope you have got me fixed up. See you this weekend.


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 3, 2009)

SAhunter said:


> 200ac is plenty of land. There will always be someone who is envious of what you want to do. We have taken celebs on less than 200ac before and been successful. It is a lot tougher to kill that old smart sow or boar if you do with a bow or pistol stalking them than with dogs. It all depends on how you run your outfit. Best of luck, let me know if you need any suggestions.



Thanks, I'm sure Ill be calling for sugestions soon,


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Dec 4, 2009)

huntemwfo said:


> Yeah never caught him. Maybe he'll make it through  the gun season and I get to try him again. Got on him a few times but didn't have a strike dog that could keep him bay till my bulldog got there. But I hope you have got me fixed up. See you this weekend.



Come on down and bring a deep wallet....everything i got is forsale for the right price, except my wifes weiner dog. I will put him on a hog when you get here to show him  but he is not forsale... so dont even ask


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 5, 2009)

SAhunter said:


> 200ac is plenty of land. There will always be someone who is envious of what you want to do. We have taken celebs on less than 200ac before and been successful. It is a lot tougher to kill that old smart sow or boar if you do with a bow or pistol stalking them than with dogs. It all depends on how you run your outfit. Best of luck, let me know if you need any suggestions.



PM me your number if you don't mind. I would like to talk to you since you have worked with this before.


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 13, 2009)

Need a few different people or places to aquire good hogs after I get my permits for transporting them. Anyone have any info?


----------



## hog hunter20 (Dec 15, 2009)

I work full time at a hog hunting preserve, and i dont mind giving you any tips on any thing. pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## huntemwfo (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. guys. Keep it coming. Any ideas are welcom too.


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay guys. Starting construction!


----------



## reno (Jan 4, 2010)

Good luck! if you need any help give me a PM


----------



## boarman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

If you need any more info send me a Pm. I had pure european boars and know the rules on getting the boars you need. You can not have any sows on the property just so you know.


----------



## Darrenmd (Jan 7, 2010)

I am in Gwinnett .... let me know when you are open....


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 7, 2010)

Talked to Ga. dept. of agg. today and will be getting my permits monday for stocking hogs. Ordered materials today for the fence. After the fence is completed I will need to be stocking hogs. Then hunting begins!


----------



## handslayer50 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whenever you need to start stocking hogs just let me know. I got ya covered.


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 8, 2010)

look in "boarhuntermagazine",plenty of folks in there to buy PURE hogs from.


----------



## BuckBoy (Jan 8, 2010)

From a business perspective...good luck. While I do not agree that animals should be fenced in then shot for sport I commend anyone willing to start a business in today's economy plus given the economic forcast  for the next few years.

You will need about 14,000 feet of woven wire fence. Cost per foot for wire and installation was $1.51 back in '05. That was before fuel started going up but it will get you in the ballpark. So the cost for the fence will be about $21,000. Boar hogs will cost a min of $100 each plus transportation. You are going to need at least 100. Thats another $10,000 - $15,000. Now you have $30k - $40k into it BEFORE you sell the first hunt. Additional expense will be website design, advertising, insurance, guides, carrying cost, lic, ....

52 weeks per year but take out June - Aug as no one is going to want to hunt hogs in 90 degrees. Also Nov/Dec will be slow due to deer season and the holidays. So really 7 good months. How many hunts can you sell each month? I'm guessing you can clear maybe $150 per hunt. That means you will need to sell 266 hunts before you get your capital back. Oh and btw you haven't taken any money for yourself yet.

Given the fact that people can hunt them through GA for almost free and that there is SUBSTANTIAL competition.... I wish you luck.


----------



## MULE (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure how your planning on setting up your pen, but one suggestion I would have is have a smaller ROUND pen with shoots on the side to house your hogs. Only turn a few hogs in at a time into the 200 acres, or none at all. If you leave the hogs in the big area they'll eat all the vegetation up to chest high. That way you can still accommodate the hunters that want to stalk them. I'd try to figure out how to keep the area busy at all times. 

I would also set it up to charge dog hunters to come train hog dogs too. I meet some good friends from Texas sometimes in Meridian MS at a hog dog pen. 200 acres is a great size to train pups and I know you would have some customers that way too. I could get you some prices on that if you would like. You would want to be able to swap around your hogs so you wouldn't waste good bred hogs on dog hunters, they wouldn't care when just trainning.

I would also look at field trials I'm sure Uncle Earl's rakes in the money. You will already have everything set up for it. I'm not necessary a fan of field trials, but a lot of folks are and they are fun to go watch. I do usually spend money on shirts, admission and food.


----------



## bmorgan1966 (Jan 9, 2010)

looking for a place to hog hunt can ant one tell me where to go


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 9, 2010)

you may want add a electric fence around the base. hogs may root out


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 10, 2010)

BuckBoy said:


> From a business perspective...good luck. While I do not agree that animals should be fenced in then shot for sport I commend anyone willing to start a business in today's economy plus given the economic forcast  for the next few years.
> 
> You will need about 14,000 feet of woven wire fence. Cost per foot for wire and installation was $1.51 back in '05. That was before fuel started going up but it will get you in the ballpark. So the cost for the fence will be about $21,000. Boar hogs will cost a min of $100 each plus transportation. You are going to need at least 100. Thats another $10,000 - $15,000. Now you have $30k - $40k into it BEFORE you sell the first hunt. Additional expense will be website design, advertising, insurance, guides, carrying cost, lic, ....
> 
> ...



I wish I had the resources to be able to sell free range hunts. I think I can make my hunts as challenging as they need to be according to the hunters abilities. My aim is to help disabled kids and hunters as well as kids and people with limited knowledge who want to get into the sport of hunting. With a fence I can have a little control to help these people. I think I can also make my hunts as challenging as needed also. My property is thick with varying terrain and can make for some tough hunting. Veteran hunters with limits on time and hunting property can come have a challenging but successful hunt.  I am not expecting to get rich, just to be able to do what I love while helping people enjoy the outdoors. Also thanks for all the info. On the wire fencing where did you get the pricing through?


----------



## easbell (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of questions? How do you know how "challenging to make them" and how do you about that? Do you tie them to a tree vs brake a leg vs let them run wild? How is it hunting if you know you are going to kill something?


----------



## MULE (Jan 10, 2010)

easbell said:


> A couple of questions? How do you know how "challenging to make them" and how do you about that? Do you tie them to a tree vs brake a leg vs let them run wild? How is it hunting if you know you are going to kill something?


Since your a bird hunter, I'd ask these guys the same question http://etowahvalleygamepreserve.com/Home_Page.html They're all pen raised birds that are turned out.


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 10, 2010)

easbell said:


> A couple of questions? How do you know how "challenging to make them" and how do you about that? Do you tie them to a tree vs brake a leg vs let them run wild? How is it hunting if you know you are going to kill something?



No hog will be tied, trapped and released in front of the hunter, or disabled in any way on MY preserve. I notice you have a pointer as your avatar. Have you ever hunted birds that were bought and set out? Same thing that I will be doing. If you set out 40 birds on your property hunting will be easier than if you set out 2 birds on your property. If I have 2 hogs in a 200 acre pine thicket with creek bottoms and deep drainages, it will be challenging for a vetran hunter. If I have 40 hogs on 200 acres a disabled person or a youth hunter will be thrilled to harvest a hog from a blind looking over a food plot. My fence keeps me legal as I will be transporting hogs caught from farms and hunting lands where they are not wanted and released in my preserve to be harvested by someone. None of my hogs will be able to roam to other properties to do damage after they are placed on my property. Like I have stated in previous posts I welcome all opinoins and appreciate them all and will welcome all hunters of all kinds to hunt with me. Lets keep supporting all legal hunting and encourage all to try hunting in Georgia as well as other states. Our future hunting, depends on our future hunters. Hunt safe and God bless.


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks MULE I was just posting the same thing.


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 10, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quotes from your posts.
ZZ and I get birds from the same guy. His birds this year are unreal! The best I have ever seen. Most are my hunters are having a hard time hitting them. They are smaller than most birds and FAST. Consider yourself warned. 

How is it hunting if you know you are going to kill something?  My mom always said something about rocks and glass houses


----------



## hardhuntin (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pup Training*

You may want to seriously consider the pup training idea. There would probably be a lot of people with dogs that may want to utilize that option. In a former life I raised and trained coondogs for people all over the eastern US. We went from Florida to Michigan hunting and handling hounds. A young dog would hit a point where they had finally done it on their own and had the meat up a tree. This time period after this event was crucial to the hounds development. I used to go to a 20 acre coon pen to hunt these young hounds after they reached this point. I wouldn't put them in there too often but maybe once a month. The guy charged rent in 4 hour blocks. We might have 3 or 4 young pups when we went. You could let one get under a coon, swap to another one, let one get treed and cut out another to make them hold their pressure on the tree or any thing else you wanted to try to get done. The great part about his place was that I could put a pup on a hot track quick and help it do something right rather than free casting where it could run off game maybe and get into trouble. Also in a fenced enviornment behaviorial problems and corrections to these items were easier because you could get to a dog in a hurry if needed. It might add a helpful number to your bottom line. Just a thought.


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a great idea thanks.


----------



## wheelin (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome man..If you get into the handicap hunts Ive got some info that will help with money..


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 11, 2010)

Handicap, special needs, and youth hunters are my primary goal. Got a pm from a guy telling me about Outdoors Without Limits. Gonna contact them when I get this thing rolling. I have been working with kids all my life but the handicap and disabled hunts are gonna be new to me. Maybe you can pm me with some ideas. I know there are gonna be some things I overlook or just dont think about.


----------



## wheelin (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be glad to man..This is an awesome thing your dog..Godbless


----------



## easbell (Jan 11, 2010)

Quail hunting is about watching dogs work (same with the coon hunters and some doggers) not about killing quail.  In much the same light that deer hunting (to most) is about the hunt not the kill. 

So on some hunts where you would release 40 hogs on 200 acres. Do they kill all the hogs? If not how do you get them back into the holding pens so that you can release 2 hogs for the next "vetran" hunter?  

Also if the hogs do get out would you be financially responsible for any damage they do?


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 11, 2010)

How is it hunting if you know you are going to kill something? That was your question. When you set out birds you know you will kill. If you didnt kill nobody would come back to hunt with you. Eventually the end result from hunting is killing. Also by state law every hog released in my preserve has to be killed. I am helping the state of Georgia, farmers, Youth hunters, disabled hunters and hunters of all kinds. Like I said, lets support all legal hunting together.


----------



## BuckBoy (Jan 12, 2010)

hog hunter20 said:


> I work full time at a hog hunting preserve, and i dont mind giving you any tips on any thing. pm me if you have any questions.



How big is the pen you work at? How many hogs do y'all keep in the pen at one time?


----------



## wheelin (Jan 12, 2010)

I think its awesome what your doing man. i can tell ya that if it wasn't for good people like you in this world then people with disabilities wouldnt get to have the chance to hunt in certain places. Thank you again. I have told some of my "GIMP" friends what your doing and they are very excited


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 12, 2010)

This has been my dream. Helping people and doing what I love while taking care of my family. What more could one want. Cant wait to see you and your friends kill a big'ole hawg!


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Jan 12, 2010)

are u goin too have it where us hog doggers can use our on dogs or no and prices if we could?


----------



## huntemwfo (Jan 12, 2010)

run_pits_4_hogs said:


> are u goin too have it where us hog doggers can use our on dogs or no and prices if we could?



Yes sir! bring your dogs if you want. Still working on prices. Gonna keep them as cheap as I can. Really gonna be according to $ invested. Just started const. Should have a web site soon with all the info. I can pm it to anyone interested. Just cant advertise on here. Got scolded when I first posted. If you have any ideas or opinions please shoot'em to me still open for suggestions.


----------

